# Math teacher to Recon Marine



## Smurf (Mar 27, 2011)

*The math teacher who became a reconnaissance Marine  *

3/18/2011  *By Story by Lance Cpl. Johnny Merkley, 2nd Marine Division *

MARINE CORPS BASE CAMP LEJEUNE, N.C.  — At 25 years old, Staff Sgt. Jesus Cisneros Jr. was a high school math teacher in Lake Station, Ind., with a drive to serve his country.  
Through word of mouth, he heard U.S. Marines offered the hardest and most intense training of any of the branches of service and began his enlistment process by setting his standards high.
“I was teaching students who were planning on joining the service,” said Cisneros, a team leader with Force Reconnaissance Company, 2nd Reconnaissance Battalion, 2nd Marine Division. “I heard the Marines were the best and I would settle for nothing less. I knew right away which branch I was going to join.”
In January 2004, Cisneros shipped off to Marine Corps recruit training and soon after found himself aboard Marine Corps Base Camp Lejeune, N.C., as a radio operator with 3rd Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment.
While with 3/2, Cisneros deployed to Iraq in 2005 and worked with Marines from force reconnaissance, an element of the Marine Corps known for being tasked with difficult assignments.
“While I was deployed, I spoke with Marines from the unit who told me force reconnaissance was the real deal,” said Cisneros. “I became interested and upon returning from deployment, I started to look into it more deeply.”
In 2006 Cisneros found himself in Iraq again as a radio operator, this time with 2nd Reconnaissance Battalion, home of Force Reconnaissance Company.
After two combat deployments to Iraq and a deployment with the 22nd Marine Expeditionary Unit, Cisneros joined Force Reconnaissance Company, 3rd Platoon in 2010 and deployed again.
After being promoted to staff sergeant, Cisneros became a team leader and is responsible for preparing other Marines within the company for future deployments.
“He’s a great family man and a great Marine,” said Gunnery Sgt. Daniel Howe, the future operations chief for Force Reconnaissance Company. “I would trust him with my life any day.”
While Cisneros reflected back on his past, he explained how he was an active participating athlete in high school, playing football, track, and wrestling. He is also a graduate of the University of Minnesota where he earned his teaching degree.
“If I could see myself now back when I was teaching high school math, I wouldn’t have believed it,” said Cisneros. “I love what I do though, and I’m definitely in for the long run.”
http://www.usmc.mil/unit/2ndmardiv/Pages/HighschoolteacherjoinsMarineCorpsforcerecon.aspx


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Had a former high school chemistry teacher in my Sage team.  Good dude.

Nickname for him?  The Professor.  Every squad in the Army has one nicknamed that I'm sure.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 28, 2011)

Moto!  Congratulations to SSgt Cisneros for manning up and daring to achieve.


----------

